# Strange problems with DUMP - Please help



## Wolfgeek (Sep 6, 2011)

I've recently started getting a lot of read errors during my backups using DUMP.  I'm not getting read errors during normal operation and gmirror status shows the mirrors are working correctly.

Has anyone else ever run into this or can give me some direction to troubleshoot?  Dump gets about 30% through pass IV (regular files) and I get this:


```
DUMP: Warning: undefined file type 0130000
```

Then I get a ton of errors like this (note the negative block number!)


```
DUMP: read error from /dev/mirror/gm0s2d: Input/output error: [block -7956262342395623192]: count=1024
```

Eventually dump continues on and finishes like this:

```
DUMP: 50.10% done, finished in 0:14 at Sun Sep  4 04:08:16 2011
 DUMP: 67.61% done, finished in 0:09 at Sun Sep  4 04:07:54 2011
 DUMP: 83.09% done, finished in 0:05 at Sun Sep  4 04:08:25 2011
 DUMP: 98.44% done, finished in 0:00 at Sun Sep  4 04:08:48 2011
 DUMP: DUMP: 14642756 tape blocks
 DUMP: finished in 1833 seconds, throughput 7988 KBytes/sec
 DUMP: level 0 dump on Sun Sep  4 03:38:07 2011
 DUMP: DUMP IS DONE
```

Thanks in advance for any guidance you can provide!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

New to me.  Some searching showed it might be a problem that can be fixed with fsck(8).  There's a chicken-and-egg problem there...

System hardware like disk controller and CPU could be involved, as could version of operating system, number of drives in the mirror, filesystem options (tunefs -p), other things.


----------

